# Jane McDonald.



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

I find her personality annoying but I think she's really pretty. Just saw her on the Alien Titmash show.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I would in a heartbeat mate.


----------



## crf121359 (Oct 15, 2010)

lovely. between those tits.


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

I'd rather poke Uriel than that trout.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

hmmm cleavage sex... yeah I would... twice, in 5 mins... including getting undressed...


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Bad.


----------



## Grim Reaper (Feb 21, 2010)

Sounds like way to much test to me mate....


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

nice, not as nice as my Lorraine Kelly tho


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

rs007 said:


> nice, not as nice as my Lorraine Kelly tho


her too mate, 5 mins, 2x including dinner


----------



## chestbrah (Dec 10, 2010)

you brahs have low standards lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

chestbrah said:


> you brahs have low standards lol


No mate we like our "brahs" FULL !!!!


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

chestbrah said:


> you *brahs* have low standards lol


Instant ******. LOL


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Do you guys find carol smilie nice too ??? or what about carol vorderman ??? i like them both lol !!!


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

chestbrah said:


> you brahs have low standards lol


To be fair, skippy's got a point lmao!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> Do you guys find carol smilie nice too ??? or what about carol vorderman ??? i like them both lol !!!


TBH mate no, neither of them.

But Jane on Easenders mmmmmmm yeah.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> TBH mate no, neither of them.
> 
> But Jane on Easenders mmmmmmm yeah.


I guarantee you are watching it right now! haha?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Matt 1 said:


> I guarantee you are watching it right now! haha?


Mrs is mate....


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Mrs is mate....


hahaha 

good excuse


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> TBH mate no, neither of them.
> 
> But Jane on Easenders mmmmmmm yeah.


mmmmmmmmmmm

I cant tempt you then mate with a bit of this ?? lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> mmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> I cant tempt you then mate with a bit of this ?? lol


Nah her voice goes thro me.....


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Or even this ??? , i think there is something there that i wouldnt say no to the more mature woman :thumbup1:


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Sarah Beeny!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

flinty90 said:


> Do you guys find carol smilie nice too ??? or what about carol vorderman ??? i like them both lol !!!


hell yeah... 5 mins each for them too  or ten together...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Bet her flange is like two peices of liver hanging of a butchers hook !!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

gemilky69 said:


> Nah her voice goes thro me.....


then youre not providing the appropriate gagging device Gem


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Carol Vorderman has just got better with age IMO - same with Smillie although doesnt do so much for me personally, still a stunner though

Anyone that says different is a prebuscent boy who doesnt appreciate a real woman :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Whos that woman off corrie I think it is - she is totally stunning

Dark hair, straight - thats about as much info as I have lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Bet her flange is like two peices of liver hanging of a butchers hook !!


PMSL ok ok lets leave her flange out of it hehehe


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Whos that woman off corrie I think it is - she is totally stunning
> 
> Dark hair, straight - thats about as much info as I have lol


Alison king A.K.A Carla Connor


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Whos that woman off corrie I think it is - she is totally stunning
> 
> Dark hair, straight - thats about as much info as I have lol


Do you mean Carla ?

Hell yeah...


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Alison king A.K.A Carla Connor


Just googled to check and you sir are spot on - very stunning lady IMO


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Another good milf Kim catrell what ya reckon ???


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

No she's high maintenance.

If a woman isn't happy eating a burger and walking at the same time she's not for me.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> Another good milf Kim catrell what ya reckon ???


Really reaaly not my bag mate at all.....


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Really reaaly not my bag mate at all.....


Bloody hell mate your hard to please. im running out of MILFS to pimp here pmsl !!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I fancy the ar*e of the blond peice with the glasses off the Asda advert for some reason.

Heather she's called.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Kim Katrell - she is a funny one. I can see she is stunning. No denying it. But she doesn't push my buttons? Can't really put it into words and don't mean to be a dick - I mean I am far from an oil painting myself :lol:

But she just doesn't. Sorry flinty :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

rs007 said:


> Kim Katrell - she is a funny one. I can see she is stunning. No denying it. But she doesn't push my buttons? Can't really put it into words and don't mean to be a dick - I mean I am far from an oil painting myself :lol:
> 
> But she just doesn't. Sorry flinty :lol:


LOL mmmmmmm im not sure where to go from here lol !!!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Right lads this one surely can not fail !!!!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> Right lads this one surely can not fail !!!!!


Yep your on the money there matey.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Yep your on the money there matey.


WOOOHOOOOOOOO lol, its only took one of the most gorgeous women in the entire universe lol :thumb:

Nice one pal i do like her too !!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> WOOOHOOOOOOOO lol, its only took one of the most gorgeous women in the entire universe lol :thumb:
> 
> Nice one pal i do like her too !!!


I'm not that picky trust me BUT l know what l like....


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I do fancy some very random women.

This thread has mede me realise....


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> I do fancy some very random women.
> 
> This thread has mede me realise....


Come on then give us a little run down mate lol !!! i want to vet your choices lol


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

I think that wee innocent redhead lass from corrie has sommat about her, at least I think she is kinda red head (don't watch it really) - I think she goes with that guy whos voice sounds like a duck :confused1:

Hows that for random then Gem :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Bird from Eastenders...... Lucy something.....

Bird from Asda mobile ad who answers the phone.......

thats to start with...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

rs007 said:


> I think that wee innocent redhead lass from corrie has sommat about her, at least I think she is kinda red head (don't watch it really) - I think she goes with that guy whos voice sounds like a duck :confused1:
> 
> Hows that for random then Gem :lol:


CLAIRE !!!! Ashleys wife !

Thats not random thats fu**ing perverse !!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

gemilky69 said:


> CLAIRE !!!! Ashleys wife !
> 
> Thats not random thats fu**ing perverse !!


*shrugs shoulders*

:lol:


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Carol Vorderman. Yes. Pretty.










Suzi Perri.










Kate Garraway










So many attractive 'older' ladies.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

gemilky69 said:


> CLAIRE !!!! Ashleys wife !
> 
> Thats not random thats fu**ing perverse !!












No?

I think its allright?

*shrugs shoulders again*

:lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Kate Garraway hell yeah...


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

suliktribal said:


> Carol Vorderman. Yes. Pretty.
> 
> So many attractive 'older' ladies.


Ahh mate i forgot about suzi perry lush !!!!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Kate Garaway, think she is pretty nice too, but that might be because she was the only GMTV presenter that didn't make me want to gouge out my eyes with my own severed penis, and replace them with my breakfast of poached eggs on toast


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

No offence but most of them are munters....now if you were talking about...well Megan Fox!!! :drool: :thumb:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

This bird was on Emmerdale very hot ginger


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

RedKola said:


> No offence but most of them are munters....now if you were talking about...well Megan Fox!!! :drool: :thumb:


To young mate, were talking about the older women, theres obviously thousands of younger ones ,could sit here all night picking the younger ones... whats your ideal milf mate ???


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> This bird was on Emmerdale very hot ginger
> 
> View attachment 52672


Yes i agree thats quite tasty !!!


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Linda Lusardi










Claire Smith, Sky travel.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Don't think this thread could be complete without a little Nigella?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> To young mate, were talking about the older women, theres obviously thousands of younger ones ,could sit here all night picking the younger ones... whats your ideal milf mate ???


You are aware RK is FEMALE arent you ?


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Felicity Kendal (aged 60)


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

The problem l have with Nigella is she milks it for all its worth and just goes that bit to far for me...


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Always thought the older blonde chick on C.S.I was hot as fck! Catherine Willows.

(flinty, I'm a girl myself...lol Did my avatar not give it away? lol  )


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Beverly Turner










Nigella Lawson


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

RedKola said:


> Always thought the older blonde chick on C.S.I was hot as fck! Catherine Willows.
> 
> (flinty, I'm a girl myself...lol Did my avatar not give it away? lol  )


LOL well it threw me cos raptor has a female avatar too but im sure he is male lol... Sorry Red, but i think its hot that your giving advice on milfs and loving it lol :thumbup1: :thumbup1: reps to you my darling hehehe


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

There was one of the dingles on Ememrdale l thought was gorgeous as well, if l'm not mistaken then went on to Corrie and had a thing with Mike Baldwin....


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> LOL well it threw me cos raptor has a female avatar too but im sure he is male lol... Sorry Red, but i think its hot that your giving advice on milfs and loving it lol :thumbup1: :thumbup1: reps to you my darling hehehe


Yeah, but Raptor has a female avatar because he wants to fool all the hot guys to PM him! :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

gemilky69 said:


> The problem l have with Nigella is she milks it for all its worth and just goes that bit to far for me...


I know mate she is as annoying as fvk, I can only really tolerate her in pictures tbh :lol:


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Monica Belluci.


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

suliktribal said:


> Monica Belluci.


WOW, we're getting somewhere now  :thumb: :lol:


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Soooo many pretty 'older' ladies!!!

Gives me hope. Looking like I'm going to be a 'late bloomer' with regards to settling down/marriage so hopefully, get in mega shape and attract one of these 'older' stunners.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

This is what I am talking about right here, that fine matured sh1t right there


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

suliktribal said:


> Soooo many pretty 'older' ladies!!!
> 
> Gives me hope. Looking like I'm going to be a 'late bloomer' with regards to settling down/marriage so hopefully, get in mega shape and attract one of these 'older' stunners.


I don't think people should get married until they are really old anyway, so you have plenty of time  I'm not getting married until I'm an old wrinkly  :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

rs007 said:


> This is what I am talking about right here, that fine matured sh1t right there


I should neg you for that !!


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

RedKola said:


> I don't think people should get married until they are really old anyway, so you have plenty of time  I'm not getting married until I'm an old wrinkly  :lol:


Hope Rams knows this, woman!!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

famke janssen....46 years old.....my my my my


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> I should neg you for that !!


Hmm, I dunno, I'd be willing to partake in a 3some with that one :lol:

Bet she's a right dirty cow too! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

suliktribal said:


> Hope Rams knows this, woman!!!


Course he does lol :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

gemilky69 said:


> I should neg you for that !!


If you are honestly telling me you aren't hunched over a speeding fist right now looking at that, then I brand you a liar liar pants on fire :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> famke janssen....46 years old.....my my my my


Mate she is STUNNING !!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

RedKola said:


> Hmm, I dunno, I'd be willing to partake in a 3some with that one :lol:
> 
> Bet she's a right dirty cow too! :lol: :lol: :lol:


I have just mini sicked mince pie !!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

One of my favourites of all time, fancied her since i was a young lad many years ago lol

Andie macdowell


----------



## Brawn (Jun 9, 2010)

Rude not to.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Courteny anyone ?


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> I have just mini sicked mince pie !!


Awk away, you'd be champin' at the bit tae join in


----------



## Brawn (Jun 9, 2010)

Incredible Bulk said:


> famke janssen....46 years old.....my my my my


Is she a model?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Courteny anyone ?
> 
> View attachment 52673


Im not totally fussed on courtney but obviously as im a hot blooded male i would, however wouldnt be my choice out of all these so far !!!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

suliktribal said:


> Hope Rams knows this, woman!!!


Don't worry mate, I have no intention of marriage with that ho'

Just somewhere to park my ball contents until Carol Vorderman replies to one of the many letters I have sent her

Why wont she answer


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> Im not totally fussed on courtney but obviously as im a hot blooded male i would, however wouldnt be my choice out of all these so far !!!


I thought she was to die for in Pet detective .


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Don't worry mate, I have no intention of marriage with that ho'
> 
> Just somewhere to park my ball contents until Carol Vorderman replies to one of the many letters I have sent her
> 
> Why wont she answer


It's cool anyways, I've been trying to fit as many black c0cks in before I tie the knot :lol: LMAO


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Corrr, Sigourney Weaver.

Show her my Pulse Rifle. Beeezwwwarrrr!!!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

RedKola said:


> It's cool anyways, I've been trying to fit as many black c0cks in before I tie the knot :lol: LMAO


Reported - thats racist

And I am black on the inside, colour is just a state of mind bitch


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Reported - thats racist
> 
> And I am black on the inside, colour is just a state of mind bitch


Oh no....

Light the blue touch paper !!!


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

rs007 said:


> Don't worry mate, I have no intention of marriage with that ho'
> 
> Just somewhere to park my ball contents until Carol Vorderman replies to one of the many letters I have sent her
> 
> *Why wont she answer*


Same shít with me. I'm starting to hate that lady. I mean, of the 100's I've sent her, what's one reply with a nuddy photo? She could at least send the ring back. Cost me £11 that thing!!!!


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Reported - thats racist
> 
> And I am black on the inside, colour is just a state of mind bitch


Just....such a shame you're not black on the outside too...especially in the trouser department! LMFAOOO :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

RedKola said:


> It's cool anyways, I've been trying to fit as many black c0cks in before I tie the knot :lol: LMAO


Im really starting to like you lol X


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

RedKola said:


> Just....such a shame you're not black on the outside too...especially in the trouser department! LMFAOOO :lol:


 :crying: :crying: :crying:

You said although it was small it was perfectly formed, and that quality over quantity every time

liar liar liar

I hate you

(make me a hot chocolate bitch)


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

RedKola said:


> Just....such a shame you're not black on the outside too...*especially in the trouser department*! LMFAOOO :lol:


He isn't?

We'd arranged a weekend where I'd come up. Rams, you lie!!!!


----------



## Brawn (Jun 9, 2010)

RedKola said:


> It's cool anyways, I've been trying to fit as many black c0cks in before I tie the knot :lol: LMAO





RedKola said:


> Just....such a shame you're not black on the outside too...especially in the trouser department! LMFAOOO :lol:


  OMG what plannet is this????


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Brawn said:


> OMG what plannet is this????


Planet of the apes mate, have you not seen the cows avatar

Speaking of avatar, I like Navi women


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Brawn said:


> OMG what plannet is this????


Planet of the apes, have you not seen my avatar lmao :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

PMSL great minds think alike - or fools seldom differ, you decide :lol:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> Im really starting to like you lol X


Did you hate me before?! :crying: :mellow: :crying:


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

You've both defiled my thread of pretty older ladies.

Instant oral relief from both of you. Now.


----------



## Grim Reaper (Feb 21, 2010)

Michaela strachan made my early teens a great experience...


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

RedKola said:


> Did you hate me before?! :crying: :mellow: :crying:


Of course not, i just like you more and more with every post lol hehehe


----------



## paddyrr3 (Oct 15, 2010)

\ said:


> Rude not to.


I love her massive udders.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Grim Reaper said:



> View attachment 52676
> 
> 
> Michaela strachan made my early teens a great experience...


Yes mate good one... did you like anneka rice too lol ???? treasure hunt watching her bum jiggle when i was younger , awesome days lol !!!


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

How about 5-9 or 69 or quarter past 7 while nine? Whatever. BOOM!!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

paddyrr3 said:


> I love her massive udders.


Who is she ?


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

suliktribal said:


> You've both defiled my thread of pretty older ladies.
> 
> Instant oral relief from both of you. Now.


Sorry Sulik, he started it, what with his hot pic of Kim Woodburn (what a name lol very apt)


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

RS, REDCOLA (  ) get a room will you!! It's not the size that counts, its where it goes of an evening that really matters!! :wink:


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Amanda Tapping!!! Can't believe I used to go out with a 36 year old who was IDENTICAL to her!!! (And filthy!)


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

G-fresh said:


> RS, REDCOLA (  ) get a room will you!! It's not the size that counts, its where it goes of an eveinng that really matters!! :wink:


not the size of the nail, but the size of the hammer :lol:

I'm deficient on both counts I am afraid :lol:

I do have exceedingly large balls right enough


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

suliktribal said:


> How about 5-9 or 69 or quarter past 7 while nine? Whatever. BOOM!!!


You are my fookin hero posting that sexy babe Jeri Ryan i would marry her right now !!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

suliktribal said:


> Amanda Tapping!!! Can't believe I used to go out with a 36 year old who was IDENTICAL to her!!! (And filthy!)


See thats rite up my street for some reason..


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

rs007 said:


> not the size of the nail, but the size of the hammer :lol:
> 
> I'm deficient on both counts I am afraid :lol:
> 
> I do have exceedingly large balls right enough


HCG justified then  It's like I say to the missus, "although I don't dismiss your opinion, you can stick your advice, now open wide bitch and be grateful, daddy's coming home


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

G-fresh said:


> HCG justified then  It's like I say to the missus, "although I don't dismiss your opinion, you can stick your advice, now open wide bitch and be grateful, daddy's coming home


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I like your style - however, if I were to try that with RedKola, I garuantee I would get donkey punched stupid - she isnt right in the head


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Got to nip that in the bud, dominate or be dominated!!! Use flattery to teach new tricks, they're all compliment junkies and although flattery won't seal the deal entirely, it definitley gets you the big slice of cake at the party! I'm rambling cos I've been drinking!!

Dominance!!!!! :whistling:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

G-fresh said:


> Got to nip that in the bud, dominate or be dominated!!! Use flattery to teach new tricks, they're all compliment junkies and although flattery won't seal the deal entirely, it definitley gets you the big slice of cake at the party! I'm rambling cos I've been drinking!!
> 
> Dominance!!!!! :whistling:


Erm.....I *AM* here ya know :lol:

I wear the trousers in our house!  :thumb:


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

RedKola said:


> Erm.....I *AM* here ya know :lol:
> 
> I wear the trousers in our house!  :thumb:


 :lol:

I wouldn't and won't stand for it...I'M IN CHARGE!!! You fickle creatures make what you want from us up as you go along!! Admirable yet despicable in my eyes!!


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

RS, RK....

I'm coming to visit. For the weekend, I wear the pants. Done.


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

G-fresh said:


> :lol:
> 
> I wouldn't and won't stand for it...I'M IN CHARGE!!! You fickle creatures make what you want from us up as you go along!! Admirable yet despicable in my eyes!!


You keep telling yourself that


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

suliktribal said:


> RS, RK....
> 
> I'm coming to visit. For the weekend, I wear the pants. Done.


As long as you do keep the pants on... :lol:


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

RedKola said:


> As long as you do keep the pants on... :lol:


I like to watch. Done.

BOOOYA!!!!


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

RedKola said:


> You keep telling yourself that


Ouch! :lol:


----------



## buzzzbar (Sep 17, 2009)

jane mcdonald and lorraine kelly and jacqui brambles in a threeway


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Most of you would fck any average woman who has a stylist is what you're all saying.

Would you say the same if you saw her without any makeup? Probably not.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

suliktribal said:


> I find her personality annoying but I think she's really pretty. Just saw her on the Alien Titmash show.
> 
> View attachment 52663


I'd smash that all week. There's something filthy about her.


----------



## edwards1990 (Nov 22, 2010)

Nidge said:


> There's something filthy about her.


I think its that whopping great nose... she looks like a tranny


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Brawn said:


> Is she a model?


she is an ex model and actress

she was in x-men, house on haunted hill etc


----------



## Vibrance (Aug 28, 2009)

Defo would regardless,


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

SiPhil said:


> Most of you would fck any average woman who has a stylist is what you're all saying.
> 
> Would you say the same if you saw her without any makeup? Probably not.


Exactly


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Andrew Jacks said:


> Exactly


Exactly what?

All of the women in this thread have an attractiveness to me (bar that jokey one I put up of kim with the tits out, but even then I'd prob have a fly sook if no one was about :lol: )

Make up on/off? So what? Most women look better with warpaint on, thats its whole purpose.

Even the more conventional model types that half the wee boys on here will jizz their pants over will look a bit rough first thing in the morning. So SiPhils point is null really.

Don't get the point tbh, its nothing about "standards" or any other pseudo alpha grading system, these are not ugly women by any means. Whether or not each one of us finds them attractive (or not) is a personal things, each to their own...


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

rs007 I take it you have had an older lady


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

rs007 said:


> these are not ugly women by any means.


Never said anything about ugliness. The OP is an average woman with an above average sized nose. Not ugly by any means, but strip away what her stylist did and she'd blend into a crowd like any other average woman, who wouldn't get many second glances. Certainly would not have a post dedicated to her about wanting to shag her. That was my point.

My gf wears no makeup at all, she doesn't need it. That's why I dislike women who cake themselves in makeup. I have to see their face without it to judge whether I find them attractive or not. Nothing to do with all this alpha bullsh1t.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

SiPhil said:


> Never said anything about ugliness. The OP is an average woman with an above average sized nose. Not ugly by any means, but strip away what her stylist did and she'd blend into a crowd like any other average woman, who wouldn't get many second glances. Certainly would not have a post dedicated to her about wanting to shag her. That was my point.
> 
> My gf wears no makeup at all, she doesn't need it. That's why I dislike women who cake themselves in makeup. I have to see their face without it to judge whether I find them attractive or not. Nothing to do with all this alpha bullsh1t.


Yeah got that - but my point is most women blend in if you take the warpaint off so your point is kinda null - even your Megan Foxes etc :thumbup1:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Andrew Jacks said:


> rs007 I take it you have had an older lady


Nope?

5 years my junior, plucked that fine sh1t when she just turned 16 :lol:

Doesn't mean anything one way or t'other tho?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

In fact I'd say the "babe:munter" ratio is even higher, make up on to make up off, on the more "fashionable to fancy" women - we've all seen the pics where they have been caught out with no make up on etc, so really is quite irrelevant I'd say?


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

rs007 said:


> Nope?
> 
> 5 years my junior, plucked that fine sh1t when she just turned 16 :lol:
> 
> Doesn't mean anything one way or t'other tho?


Time well tell, take it from a person whose made that mistake. Make up and good closet hides many sins, making myself feel sick now


----------

